# TDA7297 y TDA8356 integrados



## DavidMJ (Sep 14, 2011)

Alguien sabe de algun amplificador de audio que se pueda hacer con dichos integrados? He estado buscando amplificadores pero lo que mas se aproximaba a mis chips eran el TDA7294, pero no es equivalente al 7297.

Muchas gracias y salu2.


----------



## DavidMJ (Jul 5, 2012)

Bueno he encontrado este circuito del tda7297 junto a su PCB pero hay cosas que no entiendo. Como por ejemplo vale que Vcc es el voltage positivo, pero que es S-GND y PW_GND?  Y porque hay IN1 e IN2 ¿? y lo de MUTE y STBY?¿ si hago este circuito por donde entraria el sonido? como tendria que conectarlo? Perdonad pero es que no entiendo nada  Alguien me puede dar una ligera idea?

Salu2 y gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 5, 2012)

PW_GND: *Power Ground* (Tierra de la parte potencia)

S_GND: *Signal Groud* (Tierra de la señal de entrada)


----------



## moncada (Jul 5, 2012)

Según el "datasheet" http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/SGSThomsonMicroelectronics/mXuzutt.pdf y esperando que mi pitinglish tarzaniano no me falle, entiendo que debe haber un retraso de 0,2 segundos entre las señales de standby y mute. Eso parece que lo han calculado para evitar el molesto "pop" de encendido en los altavoces. El tema parece embrollado porque parecen sugerir el empleo de un uP para conseguir eso... En el esquema de aplicación "Low cost" simplifican la historia uniendo las entradas stby y mute y conectándolas a un divisor de tensión. No sé qué voltaje tendrá Vs... En todo caso habría que experimentar. No creo que rompas nada por eso.

El integrado es estéreo (por lo de IN1 e IN2) ya que internamente lleva dos amplificadores en puente, por lo que las salidas señaladas como OUT1+ y OUT1- se conectarían al altavoz de un canal y las OUT2+ y OUT2- al otro.

Saludos.

Jose A.



Edito: según me ha parecido entender, en la hoja de datos Vs debe ser el potencial de alimentación. El condensador conectado en paralelo con la resistencia inferior del divisor se encarga de hacer el retardo, o sea que lo tienes mucho más fácil que montándole un microprocesador...


----------



## DavidMJ (Jul 6, 2012)

primeramente muchas gracias por ayudarme, segundo me ha gustado mucho tu frase 





moncada dijo:


> y esperando que mi pitinglish tarzaniano no me falle,


jejeje, pero me estas diciendo que  standby y mute se unen en un divisor de tension,  en el datasheet pone en la pestaña de maximos soportado Vs= 20v y maximo 2A y luego mas abajo pone algo de Ist-By = GND. bueno lo del GND esta ya claro, pero otra cosa, en el PCB que dan en el datasheet se ve la entrada VCC y GND pero no hay voltage negativo? bueno en ese caso el GND seria el negativo comparado cn el Vss pero no es raro que en un ampli no use un tranformador con  + - y GND?¿

Salu2


----------



## moncada (Jul 6, 2012)

Hola de nuevo. Esa pastilla no funciona con alimentación simétrica o dual (positivo, negativo y masa). Supongo que como muchos otros integrados de audio fue diseñado para utilizarlo en automoción aprovechando los 12v de la batería. El negativo va a la masa o chasis del vehículo. Como estos chismes suelen tener elevada ganancia conviene utilizar la pcb sugerida por el fabricante (o muy parecida) para evitar que un mal diseño de las pistas origine un bucle de masas que produzca zumbido, o lo que es peor, que el circuito se ponga a oscilar y al final tengas una sirena de bomberos en lugar de un amplificador...

Ten en cuenta que las salidas para los dos altavoces son independientes y flotantes, o sea que nada de unir los negativos de ambos y llevarlos a masa... Respeta también las polaridades indicadas para que en el caso de reproducir señales mono los dos conos se muevan en fase, de lo contrario puedes notar una disminución en el volumen sonoro.

Saludos.


----------



## DavidMJ (Jul 6, 2012)

entonces como lo conecto a un trafo? yo pretendia hacer un ampli  para mi pc de 15W con este integrado.


----------



## ferillo147 (May 17, 2016)

Buen  dia  a todos

Encontre en  la web  este proyecto y me parecio  interesante  me gustaria armarlo
ya que no se requiere tantos componentes y se ve que no es complicado
quiero hacer desde  la  placa hasta el ensamblado final.
ya que no tengo experiencia seria  mi primera vez   con  placas  agradeceria  informacion al respecto,  o recomendaciones  de un proyecto similar para comenzar  

Gracias


----------



## ferillo147 (May 17, 2016)

Gracias Santiago  

voy a revisar  esta pagina 

Saludos  

Caro don Daniel Lopes Excelente informacion  ya vi un tutorial aqui mismo del maestro Fogonazo muy completo,   voy a ponerlo en practica, 

Gracias  Lucho LP creo que  es  buen proyecto  para empezar  y aprender 
Saludos desde  Mexico


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 17, 2016)

Hola a todos , caro Don ferillo147  te recomendo ustedes armar ese sensillo amplificador con la técnica conocida como " manhattan" esa mui discutida aca mismo en lo Foro , basta buscar. Fije bien  lo CI amplificador en un generoso dicipador de calor y con auxilio de una tarjeta de circuito inpreso virgen arme lo circuito , que es afortunadamente sensillo. Seguramente ese anda de premera    
!Suerte en los desahollos!
!Fuerte abrazoz desde Brasil!.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Lucho LP (May 17, 2016)

En general los proyectos de Inventable funcionan muy bien y están muy bien documentados, yo te diría que lo pruebes tranquilo. Es más, se ve lindo y todo. Saludos!


----------



## jose10 (Jun 12, 2017)

Lucho LP dijo:


> En general los proyectos de Inventable funcionan muy bien y están muy bien documentados, yo te diría que lo pruebes tranquilo. Es más, se ve lindo y todo. Saludos!



Les cuento que acabo de armar este sencillo amplificador y debo decirles que distorsiona bastante. Con música electrónica no se nota tanto, pero al oír instrumentos de cuerda (música clásica), la deformación es muy notable. He probado de todo y no se la he podido sacar.
Quizás alguno tenga algún buen consejo para dar.
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 12, 2017)

Me imagino que armaste el TDA7297 en puente-bridge , tiene un 1 % de distorsión hasta los 5 W   , así que a los 15 Watts ha de andar por el 10 %

No lo estarás trabajando con una fuente chica ? Que le falte corriente  Que capacidad tiene la fuente ? Capacitores ?


----------



## jose10 (Jun 12, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Me imagino que armaste el TDA7297 en puente-bridge , tiene un 1 % de distorsión hasta los 5 W   , así que a los 15 Watts ha de andar por el 10 %
> 
> No lo estarás trabajando con una fuente chica ? Que le falte corriente  Que capacidad tiene la fuente ? Capacitores ?



la fuente tiene 5000 uF, 3A. Lo probé con 17V, 15V y 12V. La distorsión se oye a tanto bajo como a alto volúmen. Al máximo es directamente inaudible (10%). Una deformación de 1% es bastante, sobre todo cuando se  está acostumbrado a oír siempre con valores muy bajos de distorsión . Está bien para amplificar cuando no hace falta calidad de sonido.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 12, 2017)

Claro , son para automotor  !


----------



## jose10 (Jun 12, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Claro , son para automotor  !



No es grave. Lo compré para experimentar porque necesitaba un equipo chiquito y pensé que sonaría mejor. La inversión no fue tan grande, compré la plaqueta con los materiales a 0,83 Euros. No se podía esperar mucho por ese costo.


----------



## shevchenko (Jun 12, 2017)

tda7294, compras 2 y tenes un excelente sonido para la pc (aunque este si es con alimentación dual) y aquí en el foro ya tienes el pcb!
Saludos!


----------



## jose10 (Jun 13, 2017)

shevchenko dijo:


> tda7294, compras 2 y tenes un excelente sonido para la pc (aunque este si es con alimentación dual) y aquí en el foro ya tienes el pcb!
> Saludos!



Gracias por la información. Parecen buenos, pero son demasiado grandes para lo que necesito, ya que tengo muy poco espacio. Voy a probar el TDA7492 que la plaqueta tiene un tamaño de 7 x 5,7 cm. Según el datasheet tiene muy baja distorsión hasta los 35-40 Watt. Vamos a ver cómo suena.
Saludos


----------

